# TCR Advanced Rabo



## John.B (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone here own a TCR Advanced Rabo 2013 (not the SL model)?

Thanks


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't think giant made any. I know that the defy advanced rabo version was discontinued just as it was about to go into production.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

John.B said:


> TCR Advanced Rabo 2013


There's no Rabo team in 2013, unlikely there would be a Rabo bike.


----------



## John.B (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw it on their website:

giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/tcr.advanced.rabo/11489/55795/


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting! They must have had a bunch already made when Rabo quit sponsorship.

Looks like a good bike, and good value. Might be a collector's item if you can actually get one.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

John.B said:


> I saw it on their website:
> 
> giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/tcr.advanced.rabo/11489/55795/


These were all announced with pictures. Actual production of the bikes never happened, if they did Giant didn't ship any out and don't plan to.


----------

